# When to test for HCG after miscarriage?



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

I miscarried 14 days ago. I'm still spotting/lightly bleeding. My midwife suggested I try a home pregnancy test 1-2 weeks after I stop bleeding but I'm anxious to know whether I miscarried completely or not. Do I wait to count the 1-2 weeks until I completely stop or should I start counting from the day that the flow really slowed?

Thanks!


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. My midwife tested me at 3 weeks. (no D&C) I hope that helps.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nazsmum said:


> So sorry for your loss. My midwife tested me at 3 weeks. (no D&C) I hope that helps.


Thank you, @Nazsmum! I am at 2 1/2 weeks, so I will probably test soon.


----------

